# Hey everyone Im new and wanted to intro myself



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello everyone!! I am soo excited to become a partof this group!!I think

its great we all can talk and share stories and questions.

A little bit about me, I am a real estate agent for Long Island Horse Properties,

I own a 33"Mini Donkey jennet, whom is in the process of getting trained to drive,

and i am looking to eventually show her in the big shows one day. I also own

a 29" mini horse, and an ArabxQh Mare, she has the worst case of

lymes disease EVER recorded on Long Island, and from this she also

contracted EPM and Cushings because her body was so run down. I am in

the process of adopting my very first dwarf mini, name Beanie Baby, aka

BeBe. Being a knowledgable equine person and having one of each! lol,

I learned alot of things before getting myself into little Bebe,and look

forward to having her in my life. Looking forward to hearing from you all!

**Also, well since I posted I may ask my first question,

my mini mare 29", 4 1/2 yrs old, is having some trouble keeping weight on

her more so then normal, she was always a toughie, she always gained too much

weight in the winter and lost too much weight in the summer, but we always had

it under control, but recently she dropped alot of weight, and i was told to use beetpulp,

and have heard nothing but good things as long as used right, and i feed her triple crown

light (specially for minis&ponies) so she doesnt get too fat, let me know what you guys think,

and tips are greatly appreciated!!**

Happy Horse!

Danielle Peters

I can be reached at;

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 15, 2006)

:saludando: Hi Danielle & Welcome....I wish I could help you about fattening up your lil horse. I just have donkeys and it is a battle keeping them from being over weight. I am sure you have her on a worming program...maybe you should have a fecal test done on her just to be sure. Maybe you might try some COB wet or dry....that most certinally would blimp out my little ones




: Nice to meet ya....post pics of your little guys...we would love to see them



: Teri


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Danielle :saludando: WELCOME to our forum from Wisconsin. We're always glad to hear from anyone who is owned by a longears. It sounds like you are having fun with all your animals. I bet your new little dwarf is a little ball of love, and I LOVE his name BEANIE BABY. I have never seen any horses more loving then dwarfs are. I have a very minimal dwarf, who is now 7 yrs old, and just a sweetheart. Beet pulp is great for putting and keeping weight on horses or donkeys. I use it as a added bonus for the mini horses/donkeys. I do expand the beet pulp before feeding it. I have a 33 yr old arabian, who had lost alot of weight over summer last year, I put her on beet pulp/gain mix and she picked up really good in weight...and usually at that age its hard to put weight on a horse. Have you had your mares teeth checked? She could need a good floating, and have some nasty hooks in there. Is she wormed regularly, doing rotational worming? If she would be mine, I would start adding a nice mushy beet pulp to her diet and have the vet check her teeth. My daughters dog was just diagnosied with cushings about 2 months ago..the vet gave no hope at all, and didnt think Buddy would make it another week. My daughter didnt do the treatments with him, because of his advanced condition, but she did put him on a horse product for cushing called HORMONISE....he is like a completely differant dog...he still drinks alot, but other then that he is doing great! It even has the vet surprisied! I had found out about this product when I posted about my daughters dog on the back porch, and someone responded to my post who has been using it. (I think it was Bcody(??) Maybe you could go a google search on it and read up on it. I do have to say--this forum LOVES pictures and we would love to see your "kids" Corinne


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Corinne,

thank you for the warm greetings, i tried to attach photos but am having some trouble, i have my photos on a camera program on my computer so they are not a http, is there an easier way to share photos?

I am sorry to hear your dog contracted Cushings but greatful to hear he is doing well! My horse is also a head turner, they call her the 'poster horse' because they didnt give her any survival rate. She was treated at midatlantic hospital in new jersey and she has been doing amazing for 2 years now! The medication for cushings is called pergolide? or something like that.

Thank you for the compliments on Bebe, i think she is just as small as abeanie baby!

My minis teeth were checked in the beginning of the summer, ill have them checked again,but yes she is on a regular worming, so im hoping the beat pulp will help.

Thanks again,

talk to you soon!!

Hey Teri,

i see you have some spotted donkeys! and boy do i hear you about keeping the donkeys less plump then more!

i have a spotted jennet also, shes amazing i love her! along with all of my girls but donkeys are just unique individuals i love them!!

i am trying to find an easier way to post photos, they are saved on a camera program on my computer so thety are not in http format, any tips?

thanks!

Danielle!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 15, 2006)

Danielle...I'll help you with pic downloads....Go to a sight like "photobucket" and download them there...Copy the "URL" and paste it on the "tree icon" on the bar above where you post....it should come up....I had the same problem at first as well...very frustrating!!!!! If that doesn't work....ask any of us, we will gladly help you



: Teri


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Teri, ill try it now, keep posted to see pics!!

Ok here are some pics...

1.My 29" mini mare, 4 1/2 yrs old "Angel" and my mini donkey jennet, 33 1/2" "Gracie"

2. Angel again, getting shaved!

3. My 19" Dwarf, almost 4 months! "Beanie Baby aka BeBe"

4. Bebe again

5. My arabxqh 15.1 show mare "Lacey"

6. Me and Lacey!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 15, 2006)

GREAT Pics....WoW Gracie could be one of mine...lol! Lacey is absolutely Gorgeous!! Beautiful! Your little guys are so sweet...thanks for sharing...I know others here will be thrilled to see them too



: Teri


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Teri, thanks for your help with the photos! and all the compliments!!

Now i see your jenny had a foal, do you breed often? In the future I want to breed Gracie, but first i want to show her, do you drive yours? show them? Much to chat about! Have agreat night!

Happy Horses!

Danielle


----------



## Denali (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi! :saludando:

I am new also and just posted my intro a couple of days ago. I have one minature donkey, just got him a month ago. He looks very similar to your Gracie!! We just had Levi gelded today and will be looking for a Jennet to keep him company soon!! :aktion033: We also have 3 Nigerian Dwarf goats, a dozen or so rabbits (Havana's and New Zealands), 3 cats, 3 dogs, 2 guinea pigs and 5 fish!!

Your "kids" are all beautiful, thank you for sharing!! You can find Levi's picture on my post.

Vicki


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Vicki!! :saludando:

Well you have your hands full also huh!! :new_shocked: Congrats on the new baby donk! Ill check all the pictures!! A friend of mine breeds fainting goats. I also have 4 dogs, mini dachsund,standard poodle, sheltie, and an english bulldog, i know QUITE A MIX!! My mom is a dog groomer so i like to have one of all types! lol. Where are you located? Where did you get your little jack?

Talk to you soon! :bgrin

Danielle


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 16, 2006)

*[SIZE=12pt]Hi Danielle and welcome!




I love all of your babies, they are very sweet! I know you have your hands full! I have a jennet that was due to foal in August, so any day now we're hoping! Love the pictures! :aktion033: Shannon[/SIZE]*

Vicki, I have a Nigerian Dwarf Nanny that is due to kid at the end of this month but she looks like she could go early. I haven't found too many people with that type. I love my Daisy, she thinks she is one of our dogs. She rides on the four wheeler and loves to be scratched just like our dogs... How is Levi doing tonight?

http://hobbsfarm.spaces.live.com


----------



## jdomep (Sep 16, 2006)

:saludando: Welcome! I love your pictures - thanks for posting them. I have a Jenny and 1 year old jack



and my best friend ,who lives down the road, has 2 jennies and a jack and our Gracie is expecting soon (anytime between Oct-Dec



: ). I just love these little longears!


----------



## Denali (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Shannon,

Yes, we love our little Nigerians, they are the best goats!! We used to have some does, and had two give birth, a single buck and triplets, 2 does and a buck. Unfortunately we lost the smallest doe, but the other two did great! We know just have 3 wethers as we were just looking for pets right now. They are the funniest creatures!!!

Levi seems to be doing ok, as well as can be expected after such a big (bad) day!! Hopefully he is feeling even better today!!

Vicki


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 16, 2006)

Shannon, :saludando: Thanks for the welcome and also congrats on the soon to be new arrival! Post many pictures!!

JDomeP: :saludando: Hey!! Congrats on your soon to be arrival also!! Thats exciting expecting a new foal around christmas time!! Name it something for Santa! lol. Definitly post pictures!!

As for goats, my friend has fainters. I took one of them ebcause she was a little 'slow' and seemed to have some problems, but she passed shortly after.





Well hope everyone has beautiful weather to enjoy while it lasts! Happy trails!!

Danielle


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 16, 2006)

I think I see a stall in my barn with the name LACEY on.....



: she is very nice. We have 4 arabians, 1saddlebred,1-anglo-arab, and 1 quarter-arab. and our oldie Nazarian, he is 33yrs old,arabian, and was our breeding stallion for years. I also have 6 donkeys, hinnys, (I breed for hinnys....Shawana, (minimule) breeds for mules) and my 36 mini horses, 2 black labs, 2 parrots, and aquariums. Bob (hubby) has angus with our son. Sounds like all of us on the forum have our hands full with our "passions". I post some pics later. Corinne


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 16, 2006)

Corinne,

:new_shocked: WOW!! You REALLY have your hands full! How do you manage that many animals! Haha, thanks for the compliments on Lacey, she is really one of a kind, would love to see pic of your arabxqh and the rest of the gang! Where are you located? You must have ALOT of land huh! Here on Long Island i dont think we could fit that many animals! lol We have some beatiful farms and stables with acres upon acres, and we have some beautiful parks, one day i want to move out of here and open up a breeding stable for the mini donkeys. and minis, and train them and large horses, ONE DAY! Well i gotta get back to work, isnt real estate fun!



: talk to you later!!

Happy Horses!!

Danielle :saludando:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 16, 2006)

Danielle, I would love to be in real estate up here! People are always stopping in and wanting to buy land from us. Most are from Illinois. We live in a ...well, it started out as a farming community, but is turning into a resort community. We have 160 acres, and right beyond our farm is a large resort area , with alot of beautiful summer homes (I should really be saying more like resort estates...lol..., which some Packers own) its a nice area, and VERY QUIET in winter! My little herd grew into what I have today, because I hate to part with any of my "kids", but I amgetting a little better with that...I sold a few just lately :no: I have told myself 40 is my limit (and really all I can afford to keep up with



: :bgrin ) My biggies..I gave to my son who lives right on our farm, so the horses never had to leave me...but I dont have the work with them either! Here are a few pictures which I already had in photobucket....so I amsure everyone else has seen these



:



:


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well....... i love love love love that first foal in the first row, what color is she? light palomino? or white?! (well grey) and boy is that donkey a cutie at the bottom! all of them are gorgeous! Yeah real estate is good when its going, but can be pretty tough, especially right now with the market being down. Id say 40 is a good number! lol how do you manage time for them all!

But anyway im soo excoited to have little Bebe coming home soon i need to get her some welcome home gifts hehe! cause shell be even more spoiled because she's "special" lol. :bgrin

well have a good night, im hitting the hay early.

-danielle :saludando:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 17, 2006)

Danielle, That first one I couldnt resist putting on---thats my CHANTILLY LACE, yup--I have a Lacey too. She is a light palomino, and has been critiques by some very good breeders and they cant find a thing wrong with her, so of course, my head was quit big the day she was born and I was told that...so she would fit right in with your Lacey in MY barn :bgrin



:



: The foal in the stall with his Mom at his side, is one of my grays, but he is really very silver looking. The bottom picture is not a donkey, but on of my hinnys. (his mother is one of my jennys and his sire is my frosted appy mini stallion). Its not easy finding time for all of them, but somehow I do manage. OHHH, I would be so excited about bringing Bebe home too, and you are so right..you need to go "baby BeBe" shopping! Corinne


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 17, 2006)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Ok your never going to believe what laceys show name was here on the island, Chantilly Lace, i had to read your post again because i didnt know how you knew her name!! Well thats so weird and coincidental that were talking!! Her name now is Laced With Diamonds, but hmm i rlly do love that little lace of yours! Well, i geuss i learn something every day, im not to fimiliar with hinnys and mules, always get confused which one is a horse and donkey and which name goes with what, but i sure would love to own a big like 16hh mule/hinny etc one day! Yeah im sure its hard to find time, but at least there all loved!! Ive been looking around for baby Bebe things, but i mean there was a little mini toy ball for like 50 bucks, not one of my minis plays with those things, so im like hmm what else can i buy her besides her pink halter and pink bucket! lol. talk to you soon

Danielle and the gang!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 17, 2006)

Danielle, ...that is weird. :bgrin Well, dont forget a cute little pink fleecy blanket for Bebe, and I will tell you what my horses and donkeys love to play with....after I spent a small fortune on all the cute new balls and stuff, I even bought them the musical horse ball..they dont play with any of them..but they do like those cheepie balls the big round kind that Wal-Mart has for like $3.00, LOVE to chase them, the wind can move them so easy compared to the heavy horse balls...so you could get Bebe a pretty pink one, and the other favorite playtoy is a milk jug with a few stones in it, they LOVE those too. I also have a few of those cheap kids plastic swimming pools, and in summer I put a few inches of water in them, and they really like playing in those, ..I guess getting there feet wet




: and when there is no water in them, they will lay in them like its there bed! All the cheap stuff seems to do the trick around here. They expensive toys they dont like. Dont worry--alot of people get donkey termonology confused, and hinnys and mules can really be confusing! Shawana (minimule on here) has some little beauties for mules, and she does so much with them. We do have a standard size (donkey) that rides and drives, and one mini jenny rides and drives. Corinne


----------



## danielledwarf2 (Sep 17, 2006)

Aww wow those are really great ideas!! i defintly and going to try some of those out. i love love love thepool idea! my minis love playing in water already! And the milk carton is great because my donkey always picks things up and plays with them wethere it a pithfork or a brush, shell love it! Thanks! talk to you soon!!

Danielle

11 days and bebes home!


----------

